

Show HN: Pushing HTML5/CSS to the max for a museum touchscreen interactive - makenosound
http://www.nma.gov.au/av/flemington/

======
makenosound
This is the online version of a project I/we (<http://icelab.com.au>) made for
the National Museum of Australia. Originally built as a WebKit-only
touchscreen, it's been deployed to one of their permanent galleries running in
Google Chrome for the last couple of months.

Some technical details:

* All animation is done with CSS transitions.

* Each page is actually a separate HTML file thats pulled in via AJAX.

* A small JS wrapper handles the transitions between page states.

* The background "panograph" is built in canvas.

* We're using the History API for pushing real state into the history stack.

* It works in IE6+ with the help of JavaScript animation and VML

